# Thoughts on using tank water to feed non-aquatic plants?



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

was considering feeding my land-based plants the water I would normally dump down the drain during a water change. Any thoughts on why this would be a good or bad idea?

Thanks


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Fish poop is essentialy nutriants so yes go for it. I throw my old tank water into a flower/vine/tree/ground cover area every cleaning and it seems to be thriving


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If there's no medications I don't see how it couldn't be beneficial.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been doing this for a while with a simple siphon system, and my plants outside definitely love it.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yep, i actually use the really nasty water that settles at the bottom of the bucket after rinsing filter sponges. it's GREAT fertilizer!


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

That's how i feed all my house plants and veggie garden as well


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My house plants get tank water and my garden gets koi pond water. Works great.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just dont use saltwater lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My house plants looooove the tank water  ive heard of people putting there used tank water into rain barrels outside for the garden as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Been doing this for 5 years. Also vegetable garden. Nice organically fertilized veggies.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

wicked thank you


----------

